# Order of M.A.C.E.



## spacehulkster (Jul 12, 2006)

Order of  M.A.C.E. (Malevolently Alligned Council of Evil) 

The storm was getting worse, much worse.  The north had not seen such a storm in a decade or more. 

“Wind, lightening and hail.” chided the Crinti female.  “The only thing missing is a tornado and the wrath of Lolth!  Oh, but Lolth is “silent”!” she sarcastically added.

“Annalia please, she may be silent but it doesn’t mean she doesn’t hear,” Zafnir rebuffed.  It was his job to watch over the half-drow priestess.  A job he was so beginning to hate.  But it kept him away from the others.  They mocked and ridiculed him for the path he had chosen for himself.  He remembered the last words he had with his father, _“What’s wrong with wanting something better for myself?”_

_“Zafnir think, a druid!  It will be a disgrace,” his father answered.  “Fortunately your mother has found a way for you to serve Lolth and not dishonor her family.  You are to take a young Crinti Priestess, from above, on a fact finding mission.  She is stirring up trouble at the Lolth temple above.  Her raving of Lolth’s stillness must be quieted.  If the Dambrathan’s found out the truth, we might lose control of the populace.  She is not to know the truth of your mission.  Besides, it will allow you to hone your abilities where none may scoff at you.  Will you be able to do this?”_

His “yes” had made his father very proud, his mother was another matter.  He as might as well be dead in her eyes.  

Lightening struck a mile away and the sky lit up.  “Annalia, there’s a cave opening ahead.  Let’s run for it.” exclaimed Zafnir.

The opening turned out to be a broken doorway in the side of a tor that a long ruined tower stood atop it.
Zafnir quickly went in and surveyed the large room.  Sensing no threats, he signed for the priestess to enter.  “We should be safe in here.  I’ll get a fire started.”  

“Great!  Another night in a cave!  Oh, how I long for the comforts of home and a good servant to whip!”  Annalia blurted.  “Where are we again?” she asked.

With as much politeness he could muster he answered, “Impulter, lady.  Thay lies just a few hundred miles to the southeast.  We should make it….”  His response was cut short, surprised that a dwarf had been able to sneak in on him.

He was short, yet stout for one of his race.  “You darkies be holding to the Storm-Peace?” his defiant voice and stance said volumes as to his character.  A low growl could be heard from just behind him.  A large dog, the likes that Zafnir and Annalia had only heard stories of, was crouching waiting for a chance to pounce.

Radgar could see the male drow motion something with his fingers quickly, “Speak plainly servant of a witch, I be standin right here watching you.”

“How dare you…” Annalia started, cut off by Zafnir’s laughter.

“Hold on priestess,” Zafnir motioned with his hand, “sir dwarf, Storm Peace it is.  Come rest by the fire.”  Zafnir motioned for the dwarf enter and sit by the fire he was preparing.

Annalia’s disgust was more than apparent.  The dwarf could see her rage boiling inside her.  He wasn’t quite sure how to approach this pair.  But the storm was too dangerous to weather outside.  Cautiously he entered, motioning his dog near his side.  

Zafnir knew that the two of them could take the dwarf, but maybe they could gather some information from him first.  He signed to Annalia his thoughts, when the dwarf took his eyes off him, _“We could use some information from him.   Besides, wouldn’t you like to play with it before killing it?” _  Her demeanor changed, she sat down next to the fire, a little smirk on her face.

Radgar was troubled with this sight, but proceeded to sit also.  His hands clung to his weapon keeping a constant vigil on the two drow.  “Have ye poked around a bit?  Is it safe, I mean aside from you two?”  

“We were just about to when we heard you enter.”  Zafnir wasn’t about to let a dwarf know it had snuck in on him.  “Would you care to join us?  As you can see we have a set of double doors behind us and one door on each side.  What would you suppose we check first?”  Zafnir eyed the dwarf calmly.  “My name is Zafnir  of T’lindhet,” he bowed and motioned to Annalia, “and this is the Priestess Annalia of Cathtyr in Dambratha.  Perhaps you have heard of Dambratha, jewel of the south?”

“Never ‘eard of it!  By south you mean underground?” Radgar pointed to the floor.

“No, it is a country far to the south and where are you from?” Zafnir was using all the diplomatic skills he could.

“I be Radgar of the Glacial Rift, to the north.  And this be Rations.” He pointed to his large dog, still barring its teeth.

Small conversation ensued, easing the tension between the three adventurers.  Lightning flashed and they saw a giant standing at the entrance.  Nearly seven feet tall, he made no threatening moves and seemed very calm.

“Qwergain need rest.  Storm Peace?”


----------



## pogre (Jul 13, 2006)

and so it begins...

What's a Crinti?


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 17, 2006)

As the name of the story implies, the PC’s are of assorted alignments, mostly of the “evil” variety.  Each character has an agenda and a major character flaw, which they role-play very nicely.  Hopefully their character flaws will not offend anyone, as it shows in their dialogue with each other.
There have been a couple of players come and go and a number of NPC's joining the party.
The NPC's will be addressed as they enter the story.

The Players:
Pfröte – played by our own Hairy Minotaur, an Azer, his class has yet to be determined.
           There are many avenues open to him.  His agenda is unknown at this time but his 
           flaw is clear – Covetous.  He would like to have one of everything.  He has VERY 
           large hands (monkey grip).  His home is the home plane for Azers.

Zafnir – played by Doug, a male Drow Druid, heading for Judicator.  He wishes to become a 
           great Drow leader.  However, that will be difficult, seeing he is a male!  His mission 
           is to take care of the Priestess Annalia.  His flaw is Wrathful.  He sees all surface 
          dwellers as subjects, beneath him.  He comes from T’lindhet, a drow city below the  
          country of Dambrath.

Annalia – played by Samantha, a Crinti Cleric of Loviatar.  Crinti are a race of half- 
             human/drow decent that rule Dambrath.  She wishes to expose the secret of Lloth 
             and gain favor with her deity, Loviatar.   She is very Quarrelsome and picks fights 
             with her party members on most subjects.  She takes her “fact finding mission” 
            very seriously, making sure Zafnir knows who is in charge.  What is her mission?  To
             see how prevalent and strong the church of Loviatar is.  Search out potential 
             allies.  She is from Cathtyr in Dambrath.  (This is my favorite character!)

Dax   -  played by Rodney, Human Fighter/Rogue.  He’s in it for the money, plain and simple. 
            He’s also very Inhospitable.  His rudeness borders on offensive.  He is constantly 
            mumbling complaints. He is from DaggerDale

Qwergain – played by Chris,  Orog Barbarian.  Qweergain does not speak often, but when he
                does he speaks in the third person.  His flaw is being a Warmonger.  He loves 
               the fight and will ”bring it” every chance he gets.  This gets him in a lot of 
               trouble as he charges too far away from the party a lot.  He is called “the meat 
              shield” by Annalia (Sam and Chris are engaged) and she constantly calls him back 
             to protect her.

Rudgar -   played by Phil.  Arctic Dwarven Cleric.  This smaller cousin to the normal Shield
              and Gold Dwarves has a sick side.  He is Hedonistic.  It’s not known if his riding  
              dog is his pet or plaything!  He hits on every female he sees, no matter what 
              race.  His goal was to become a great war hero and become an overlord 
              somewhere with many concubines.  He comes from the Great Glacier Rift north of 
              Vassa.

Kara-tor -  played by Anthony.  Human Red Wizard of Thay.  Being from Thay, he is very 
               Racist.  He views all non-Thayan’s as slaves and beneath him.  This allows him 
               and Zafnir to become of one mind on many subjects.  A certain admiration for 
              one another has developed.  His goal is to cut out a little kingdom somewhere and 
              have many subjects to experiment on.  As this goal does not meet with typical 
              Thayan standards, he has been kicked out of Thay.  He is learning the art of
              Tattoo magic.  

Godric -  played by Deepak.  Tiefling Rogue.  A truer rogue has never been played.  Not only 
            did he choose Deceitful as his flaw, but he also role-plays being a kleptomaniac.  
            The later being a sore spot between him and the rest of the group.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jul 17, 2006)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> Pfröte – played by our own Hairy Minotaur, an Azer, his class has yet to be determined.
> There are many avenues open to him.  His agenda is unknown at this time but his
> flaw is clear – Covetous.  He would like to have one of everything.  He has VERY
> large hands (monkey grip).  His home is the home plane for Azers.




Covetous is an agenda.    

And my home plane is a little south of the Azer's home plane.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 25, 2006)

Zafnir notices a glint of steel under the stranger’s cloak.  _“This one speaks little and is dangerous, be careful.”_ he signs to Annalia.  

A smile comes to her face and she motions Qwergain to enter and sit by the fire, “Storm Peace is in affect Qwergain.” 

Rudgar, and his dog Rations, however take a threatening stance, keeping an eye on the dark companions.  

Qwergain waves his hand at Rudgar.  “Qwergain to tired to fight little one,” he sighs stepping forward.  

Nearing the fire his visage becomes more imposing and Rations growl becomes louder.  He turns to scan the room without paying any attention to the dog and its owner.  Qwergain points at the hole, then at the large spider in another corner, “Room been searched?”

Rudgar pats his pet down, calming the animal, then sits himself down with his weapon at the ready.

“No Qwergain, we have just started this fire.  The spider is a pet, he will not harm either of you.  Come sit, I will survey the doors and the hole,” replies Zafnir diplomatically.

Small conversation ensues with Zafnir taking the lead.  Annalia tries to be on her best behavior, though irritated with the whole affair.  Qwergain mostly nods and grunts, stirring the fire and roasting a rabbit he had caught earlier in the day.  Rudgar quietly pets his dog, dwelling on the past that has led him here.

Being an Arctic Dwarf was rare in itself.  But wanting to search out for treasures and adventure was even rarer for his kind.  Arctic Dwarves are a peaceful, reclusive race much shorter than their southern cousins.  Rudgar’s magical gift was apparent at birth.  His family knew after the second year that he would be a priest.  But at the age of rites, he surprised his clan when he chose an ancient god of war as his patron.  The clan was appalled and his family disgraced.  He was the first cleric of war that the clan had had for a couple thousand years.  Rudgar struggled for years to serve his clan or leave for adventure.  He had only heard stories of the south and the wars that each race fought.  He wanted to know first hand.  So he searched the libraries, read the scrolls and listened to the bards songs, for any knowledge concerning other races.  He found that most races wanted power.  Something he also was beginning to crave.  Disciplining himself in the arts of battle, he was preparing to find a war and make a name for himself.  But the past month of journeying only proved to be a lonely road.  And although he hated to admit it, he was glad to have the company this cold, wet night.  Even if it was dark!

After a few minutes by the fire warming themselves up, Zafnir stands and pulls out his hand crossbow.  This gets an immediate response from Rudgar.  

“Calm yourself Rudgar.  It’s time to check our surroundings.”

“I’ll join you, Rations stay!” Rudgar stands and follows Zafnir towards the hole.

It’s a small hole and Zafnir judges that if he needed to, he could fit through it.  As he lowers himself level with the entrance, he can see eyes staring back at him and is caught of guard as a giant rat leaps upon him.  
The rat tears into his crossbow arm.  Zafnir withdraws his arm and hacks the beast with his sword arm.  

Rudgar steps in and slices it with his axe, as two more race out past Zafnir.  By now Annalia has positioned herself behind Zafnir and Qwergain is behind Rudgar. 

Annalia flays wildly missing the rat that has run past Zafnir.  However, Qwergain takes his blade with an up-swing and slices his rat in two.  As Zafnir recovers himself, two more rats leap upon him.  He quickly dodges to his left and shoots his crossbow, hitting one of the leaping rats.  Rudgar again slices through the last one.

Qwergain repositions himself and takes a glance at Annalia's fighting style.  He shakes his head and swings in a wide arc, slicing the rat and splattering Annalia with its blood.

“Why you insolent worm!” comes her reply. “Couldn’t you see I was playing with it.”

“Rats not good to play with, better to eat!”   Qwergain’s simple logic leaves her speechless.

Zafnir checks out the rat lair and finds a few shiny silver pieces, but nothing more.  “I guess we should check the double doors in the center then?”  He checks the doors for any traps and finds they are unlocked and not trapped.  Informing the group, Qwergain steps forward and opens them.

As a well oiled machine, the four move down a hallway.  Qwergain and Rudgar side by side, leading the four.  Zafnir behind Rudgar and Annalia falls behind Qwergain as they cautiously move forward, using their darkvision.

Zafnir signals to Annalia, _“I like the way these two have taken point and given us an opportunity!”_

_“Let’s play a little more. I’m beginning to like this game!"_ comes her response.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 28, 2006)

Slowly and catiously, both Rudgar and Qwergain move forward.  Not knowing what is being said behind them.  Both have infravision, but Qwergain can see quite a bit further.  The Hallway stretches for 120 feet and ends in with a table and crude benches.  Nasty smelling food still sits in plates on the table.  Two other exits lead from the room.

“Their still here,” Qwergain whispers while looking around.

“Yep, not too long ago from the looks of it,” responds Rudgar.  _“This Orc is astute for his race!  Not anything that I’ve read about,”_ he thinks to himself, admiring the giant.

_“Looks like we’ll have to postpone our game a bit Priestess,”_ Zafnir signals to Annalia.

_“As long as I get to punish something tonight, I’m in a mood!”_ The let down was apparent on her face.

“This way,” Qwergain again whispered, pointing through an open entrance on the opposite side of the room.

“How do you know they didn’t head down this passage?” Rudgar points to the only other exit in the room.

“I saw one peek around the corner,” Qwergain comments without a flinch.  “Come on, their waiting for us!” 

Annalia normally didn’t like anything that wasn’t Crinti or Drow, but she was beginning to admire this Orog.  Not only his strength, but his uncaring attitude for his own safety struck her warmly.  She looked to Zafnir and he motioned her to stay behind the Orog.  Nodding she followed.  

As they neared the end of the passage, they could make out a stone slab and a figure lying upon it.  A large and motionless figure.  Qwergain stepped in to the right of the entrance and blocked a sword coming down upon him.  Knocking the sword away, he came down hard with his greatsword upon the skull of the hobgoblin.  It slumped to the floor slowly as another hobgoblin stood appalled.   It hesitated to long as Qwergain’s blade found its mid-section.

Meanwhile, Rudgar ran to the left and the other side of the stone table. Rounding the corner, he ducks a blade swing and lunges at the hobgoblin, knocking it back 5 feet and startled. 

Zafnir leaps upon the stone table half expecting the large figure to rise.  Seeing it lies motionless he shoots a bolt into a fourth hobgoblin standing behind the one Rudgar is fighting.  It slumps to the floor.  Zafnir’s pet spider scampers in and waits at the base of the table for anything rounding Rudgar’s corner.

Rudgar takes a double shot with his axe upon the lone hobgoblin.  Hitting once in it’s arm, the second blow,
an up slice through it’s chest, douses Rudgar with blood.

Zafnir jumps off the table, watching the others loot, he motions to the priestess, “Saved one for you!”

Her eyes light up with excitement.  She rounds the table to take notice of the creature sleeping on the floor.
“Excellent!” she draws her scourge and begins to bite her lip in anticipation.  
Her delight is cut short by Rudgar’s cry, “Watch out me lady!”  He rushes from behind her and pushes her aside as an arm sweeps wide from the figure on the table.  The creature rises to a sitting position and flails with its arms.

Zafnir raises his sword in defense as the creature focuses it’s attention on him.  Qwergain flanks it and hacks it from behind.  For it’s size and apparent strength, the raised dead creature is cut down by the foursome before it can deliver a telling blow.

“Bugbear!  A large one at that,” Zafnir looks around and notices what seems to be a holy symbol on the sleeping hobgoblin.  “That one must have been raising it.”

 “Aye, and this one ‘ere’s got a pertty nice belt!”  Rudgar pulls and tugs the belt from around the waist of a hobgoblin.  

Annalia gets up and brushes dirt and cobwebs off, “To be dragged down by a dwarf!  The best Crinti warriors wouldn’t dare lay a hand on me.”  Her disgust was all too evident.

_“I was destined to become one of Loviatar’s greatest servants.  Now look where I am.  Over a thousand miles from home, guided by a druidic drow and being tackled down by the shortest dwarf I’ve ever seen!”_

Annalia knew her ravings about Lolth’s silence were causing discontent, but she actually thought that hiding the truth from her people kept them away from serving a god more deserving of their attention.  She had the blessing of her temple mother!  Surely she would have intervened for her when the Lolth’s priestesses came!  There was nothing her superior could do.  Or was she merely playing Annalia and feeding her to the wolves to secure her own ambitions?  The bitterness was feeding, blinding and controlling her anger.  She knew that fear and anger were mind killers, and she had better get control of her senses before they took control.  After all, fear was her business.  She knew it better than anything else.  She should be the one feared!  Something better was ahead, and she need only find it and take it!

Rudgar was standing in front of her.  She lowered her gaze.

“Priestess, I meant no disrespect.  I only saw that you did not notice the creature rise and swing at you.”  

His manner was humbling and respectful.  She let her anger fade and focused her attention on the live shaman, still slumbering.

“This one,” she said pointing to the hobgoblin, “I want awakened.”  She stepped towards Zafnir and held out her hand.  

Taking it that he was forgiven, Rudgar pounced on the hobgoblin, shakking it furiously.  Zafnir knew exactly what Annalia wanted, “We could use more information!” and handed her his sword.   Just as the hobgoblin shaman’s eyes opened, Annalia was there staring back, coldly.

Through her clinched teeth, she commended his spirit as she drove the sword through his heart, “Loviatar awaits you, goblin!”  His eyes conveyed all the fear that she needed to refresh her own spirit.  “Awe, that was,” she stood and looked at the three faces watching her, “Nice!”

Zafnir looked on with dismay, "or not, I guess!"

Ignoring Annalia, Qwergain asks, “What other goodies goblins have?”

“Nothing more of value, but this bugbear has a well made sword.”  Rudgar held it aloft for Qwergain to see.

“Not interested.”  Qwergain upholds his own, “Mine bigger!”

Rudgar shruggs and tucks it firmly around his back.  Zafnir finishes collecting the gold that was strewn around the chamber and counts 250 pieces.

“Let’s check out that side passage we passed before entering this one,” offers Zafnir.

Qwergain took the lead with Rudgar close behind.  They traversed 55 feet when Qwergain suddenly starts motioning erratically with his arms and body.  Then Rudgar starts waving his arm in a similar fashion.  Zafnir immediately recognizes that they had walked into webbing and quickly moves forward, motioning for his pet to follow.

Annalia helps the entangled warriors as Zafnir and his pet engage the spider coming towards them.  After a few tense moments where Zafnir narrowly escapes getting entangled himself, the other two warriors enter the battle and squish the bug.  

“I thought you deep Orcs had good dark vision?” Rudgar complains.

Not feeling apologetic, Qwergain responds, “Web strands nearly invisible, even in Underdark.”

Zafnir searches some mummified corpses of a few humanoids, only to find rusted weapons and tattered clothing.  Rudgar senses something shiny on the floor and wanders over to pick up a small gum-ball sized pearl and a pouch lying next to it with 75 gold.

“It be the biggest pearl I’ve ever seen!” he says bedazzled.

“As soon as we finish checking all the rooms in this burial mound, I will cast “Detect Magic” and see if there is anything magical,” Zafnir offers.

“Don’t see any more doors, must be done!’ shrugs Qwergain.

“There are still two doors out of the main entrance we came in,” reminds Annalia. 

As the group approaches the doors to the entrance, they hear two voices.  Their speaking very low, but still can be heard.


----------



## spacehulkster (Aug 2, 2006)

“No, no, no!  You’re not listening.  Whoever built this fire is through these doors.”  The accent was un-mistakenly out-worldly, an outsider from another plane of existence, and a bit annoying.

“So why is it our concern to search for them?  Why not enjoy their fire and when they come back, just zap’em.”  This voice had a definite accent, the type Rudgar had previously heard before.  Thayan!

Rudgar leaped through the doors, his axe within a foot of the wizard’s head, when he saw a sight that stopped him cold.  Another dwarf, much taller than he, but its hair looked to be on fire.  “What kind of creature/dwarf was this?”  Next thing, he was on the ground, his axe in the huge hands of the fire dwarf.  

Qwergain rushes in and hesitates as the Thayan wizard holds up one hand, index finger and pinky pointed at him.  He had seen Thayan wizards before also, and knew his next step could be his last.  The two drow melted into the hall darkness, watching.

“What a strange pair we have here!” the wizard exclaims.

“Yes indeed, a strange pair,” the flaming haired dwarf agreed, eyeing the axe he has just grabbed from Rudgar.  “It is fortuitous that I grabbed your weapon from you small one or you would have a burning hole through your armor and chest!”

“Your too kind Pfröte, please go on,” the Thayan acknowledges, still pointing his fingers at the orog.

From the shadows a voice calls out, “It would be a shame to lose two worthy and stout warriors so soon and we were just getting to know them, wouldn’t you say priestess?”

“Yes, a dreadful shame.  Can I torture the wizard after you’ve incapacitated them?”  Her voice sent a chill through the Thayan and Qwergain’s spine.

The Azer and Thayan looked at each other and into the darkness.  The Azer could make out two shapes, but what if there were more beyond?  He could not tell.  Shrugging his shoulders, he lowers Rudgar’s axe and offers Rudgar a hand to get up.  “No harm little one.  You have a superb weapon.  May I have it?  My name if Pfröte.”

The wizard reluctantly lowers his hands and bows to the foursome.  “And I am Kara-tor of Thay.  Come join us at our fire.”  Kara-Tor motions for the shadows in the hall to come forth.  

Looking toward Annalia, Zafnir questions, “Our fire?!” 

Rising to his feet, Rudgar spits and shakes his head as he reaches for his axe, “Thayan wizards, a troublesome lot they are.”

“Perhaps a hole in your armor and chest would be better?” remarks the wizard.  Although a response from Rudgar is not heard, Qwergain’s ears pick up snippets from his mumblings.  Kara-tor and Pfröte take seats by the fire as Annalia, Rations (Rudgar’s dog), Zafnir and his pet spider issue from the hallway.  Qwergain keeps his eyes on the newcomers as he also sits and tends the flames.

“Look Pfröte, a dog AND a spider!  How quaint!” Kara-tor exclaims.  He knows they would have had their hands full if he and Pfröte had won initiative, but keeps his cool, calm and dignified repose.  After all, he is a Thayan wizard!

Zafnir cuts the awkward silence that follows.  “We were just heading south into Thay,” pointing to Annalia and himself.  “Perhaps you can enlighten us a bit on your country and what we might find there.”

Staring directly at Zafnir without flinching, Kara-tor responds, “Likely you would of find 10 minutes of freedom, followed by capture, six months of training and finally a two minute fight in the arena before you would be killed.”  

“Aye, that likely be it,” Rudgar acknowledges, stroking Rations neck.

Zafnir and Annalia are dumbfounded, but intrigued.  A lengthy conversation ensues between the wizard and the Dambrathans.  One which puts Qwergain to sleep.  Kara-Tor explains in detail of Thayan society and the abundance of slaves and pit-fighters.  And how, without letters of intent (diplomatic immunity) or an escort, just walking into Thayan territory could be dangerous and not advisable.  

Pfröte and Rudgar spark up a conversation, each asking questions of the others race and home.


----------



## spacehulkster (Aug 8, 2006)

*The Two become Six*

The Azer ignites a piece of parchment to spark the fire, “Breakfast will be ready shortly.”  He begins to cut apart the large rats.  The conversation quickly gets to the reasons why each traveler has come to this place.

Rudgar begins, “I’ve come south looking for adventure or a war to become famous in.  I feel it’s the best way to serve me god.”

“We’ve been kicked out of our home and are looking for mercenary work.  We thought that Thay would be a good first choice to look,” Zafnir lies flatly.

“Thay is always looking for mercenaries,” Kara-tor agrees.  “But the two of you would be looked on with some suspicion I am afraid.  It would be best to look elsewhere for the time being.  Pfröte and I have just left from there and are headed north to the Moonsea.  Many opportunities await us.  We’ve heard of some wealthy merchants up there, with some coin, that need adventurers for certain duties.  We could probably fit you four into the mix.”  Kara looks over to Pfröte, who nods eagerly.

“Qwergain just want to prove worth with sword.  Become great lord,” Qwergain says beating his chest.

After the breakfast, Zafnir points out the two doors which they have not checked out yet in the room, “I would like to check out where these two doors lead to before we leave this place.”  

Jumping to his feet, Rudgar grabs his axe, “No time like the present lad!” 

The group gathers their weapons and takes up positions on one of the doors.  Zafnir opens the door to a long corridor.  After forty feet it opens up into a room.  There is nothing but a chest located in the middle of the room.  As the party begins forward, Zafnir holds up his hand, “Hold, there could be traps!  This seems to easy.”

“Nonsense,” Pfröte waves off.  “The floor is full of dust.  Any traps on the floor would show up.  Let me take a look at this chest.”  

Pfröte casually walks up to the chest and begins searching it for traps and locks.  Zafnir stands well back, as the others begin to crowd in the room.  He motions for Annalia to stay back a bit.  He also notices that Kara-tor also stands well back of Pfröte.

“I don’t think it’s trapped and it seems to be unlocked,” Pfröte eagerly lifts the lid.

“Twang, twang, twang!”  Pfröte is hit by three darts.  Two others narrowly miss Qwergain and Rudgar, who huddled behind Pfröte.

“It is most fortunate that I was here to take this damage.”  Pfröte turns round to the rest and drops to his knees.  “Most painful!”  He begins to pull out the darts, while Rudgar begins to heal his wounds.

“You are a curious George aren’t ye?” plies Rudgar.  

“No it’s Pfröte.  The P is silent, we met last night remember?” questions Pfröte.  “I think this mechanism will come in handy.”  Pfrote pries apart the dart trap and gathers the all the useful darts while the rest check the contents of the chest.

“Two pearls!” Rudgar cries out.

“Mine, I’ll take those,” interrupts Kara-tor.  Stepping forward to retrieve them, he shrugs off the glares.

Grudgingly, Rudgar hands over the pearls to the wizard, “There be a bag and a circlet too!?” 

“Nah, the pearls will be enough.”

Zafnir steps up eyeing the circlet, “I could use the circlet.”  With no objections, Rudgar tosses him the headband.  Zafnir is careful to not put it on and studies it.  “There are some old elven runes engraved.  They seem to be symbols for health, wisdom and agility.  This might be very useful.”

“Good fer you boy!  I’ll be counting the coin in the bag back in some better light.”  Rudgar plays catch with the bag, as it jingles.  

“You coming along?” ask Rudgar of Pfröte, who has sat quietly fidgeting with the dart trap.

“Oh right away.  I’m going to fit this into my armor.  It’ll make for one nasty surprise for someone,” Pfröte explains.

Zafnir checks the last door, “No traps!”  He motions for Qwergain to enter. 

 Rudgar notices a sly smirk on Zafnir’s face as Qwergain opens the door and walks into a 30 long hallway.  He follows, after he notices that Qwergain doesn’t set off any traps.  Shaking his head as he passes Zafnir mumbling, “I see that I’m gonna haft to keep an eye on you.”  Zafnir tries the “what I do” look.

Kara-tor watches the exchange, as Zafnir looks back at him, he motions, “By all means Zafnir, after you.  I see that I’ll have to watch also!”

Pfröte and Annalia are oblivious to the whole exchange, each preoccupied.

“There’s nothing here but a statue,” Qwergain blurts.

“Dats not a statue boy, that be a sarcophagus.  Maybe a lord of some type mummified inside.  Well!  Come on let’s open it,” the dwarf says enthusiastically.

As Qwergain steps closer, he can see the head looks odd, distorted and has bat-like wings.  Suddenly its eyes open and flies off of the sarcophagus.  It lets out a shriek none have heard before.  Qwergain and Zafnir stop dead in their tracks, both paralyzed with fear.  Kara-tor lets fly a magic missile, which makes the vargouille flee for cover.  Rudgar lashes out, but the creature has the advantage of altitude on him.  Pfröte is able to shoot it down with his crossbow, it lands on the dusty floor like a watermelon hitting pavement.

“It is most fortuitous that I rolled low initiative.  That’s mine!” Pfröte points down at the vargouille.

“Ye can have it laddie,” Rudgar kicks at it, making sure it won’t shriek again.  Then gives Qwergain a shove, “Snap out of it boy!”

Both Zafnir and Qwergain shake the cobwebs out while watching Pfrote opens the sarcophagus.

“Just some dust inside.  I don’t see any pan….els…..wait a minute what’s this,” exclaims Pfröte, picking up a shiny object in the dust.  “It’s a ring.”

Kara-tor’s eyebrows raise as he whirls around, “Ring?  What kind of ring?  Let me see.”  

He shoves past Annalia (ruffling her feathers!) and Zafnir to take the ring from Pfröte.  After a few minutes of inspection, and some toe tapping by the rest of the party, he explains.

 “Very small runes,” Kara-tor points to the ring, “similar to elvish with slight differences.  Like a lizard tongue.  I believe they mean Ignan and Aquan.  Let’s see if anything happens.”  He promptly puts on the ring.

“Pearls and now a ring.  Anything else we can hand over to ya?” grumbles Rudgar.  He walks back into the other room with the fire.

“I took initiative here to see if the ring was cursed,” Kara-tor legitimizes.  “In fact, it still could be.”  He looks to each party member, finally locking gazes with Pfröte.

“I don’t want it,” he shrugs.  “My fingers are too big for it.”  Pfröte holds up his monstrously large hands.

The group heads back to the fire.

“Well Priestess, where should we head, if not to Thay?” questions Zafnir.

Rudgar pipes up, “I hear the Moonsea is pretty this time of year.  Besides those merchants these two told us about sound like they have deep pockets.  Might be fun too!”

“Yeah,” Annalia mulls over.  “The Zhents are nearby too, aren’t they?”

Zafnir can smell exactly what she’s upto.  “Direct confrontation may be a little too soon, Priestess.”

“Your right Zaf.  But I would like to observe……from a distance.” 

“What she be thinking, Zaf?” questions Rudgar

_“Zaf,”_ that just annoys me and she knows it, he thinks to himself. 

“The Zhents are trying to move into our area of control down south.  So I suspect she would like to see how their operations work closer to their own home.” He says packing, noticing a wry smile on Annalia’s face.

“Moonsea it is then,” Qwergain flatly states.  “Storm-Peace be over, but team work good.”

“Well Pfröte,” Kara exclaims, “it appears the two of us have grown to six.”

Thus starts a tenuous friendship.  Misfits on a quest for greed, self-honor and power.
They take a ship at Mulmaster for Melvaunt, but the ship drops them off at Point Moonsea, as they catch sight of Zhent ships and retreat.


----------



## spacehulkster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Evil has a New Face*

“Evil” has a New Face….

This update was written by Hairy Minotaur, enjoy!

The guards stiffened their backs as the trio got closer to the gate. From this distance, it appeared as though from the width of the body that a blacksmith was herding two young children towards the gate. The first child came up to the man's waist and it's head was brightly adorned with yellows and shades of orange. The other child barely rose above the man's knee, but walked on with the determination of a soldier nonetheless.

"Halt. State your business." Sven called out.

"Today is your lucky day, for I have arrived to solve your quizzical quarry quandary." The child with the bright hat spoke up. Only it wasn't a hat, it was it's hair! And it wasn't a child but some oddly colored dwarf who spoke with a thick accent.

"Excuse me? You'll have to speak slower." Sven announced.

"Every man has their place in the world, today is your lucky day. For it seems your place is to usher me within these city walls so that I may initiate investigations with regards to your mine issues." The dwarf continued.

Still heavily confused the soldier eyed the other two individuals; the smaller one was another dwarf only this one appeared more as a common dwarf might. His rugged face was scarred with a life spent for years weathering the harsh tundra of the northern realms.
The "blacksmith" stood straight as the soldier brought his gaze to his level, this added another two feet to the already massive girth of the man. Sven had heard stories of hill giants and if this man wasn't one of those creatures, then he really had no interest in fighting one to the death.

"Sergeant!" Sven yelled out as his trained nose told him something about this trio smelled funny. 

A middle-aged man whose belly had long since lost many battles with the bottle, waddled out of the gatehouse and approached the gate guards.

"What seems to be thy problem 'ere Sven, these'a gentlemans causin' a ruckus?" The sergeant spoke with a slight slur of a morning ale.

"We are here to help with the miner disappearances." The littlest one intoned. 
"Well why aint ya be'a saying so's, your gonna be needin' ta speak wif the Bruil family 'bout that." The sergeant answered as Sven looked on with disdain towards the yellow dwarf who's hair appeared to sway gently upon an unseen breeze.

"You here to help him too?" Sven asked the yellow dwarf. 

The dwarf nodded in agreement and the two dwarves were waived on towards the city proper. 

"Now you there, what be bringin' ya to my town?" The sergeant asked the giant of a man, his face cowled and slopped down to afford it the greatest amount of shadow in the afternoon sun.

"Me want in." A low rumbling voice boomed from the shadows of the cowl.

"Well, I not be th.." The sergeant stopped as he felt his belt suddenly get lighter, his hands quickly went to his belt and finding the buckle still in place straining against his stomach, his hands widened their search and found his coin pouch missing. 

The sergeant quickly spun on his heels and came face to face with the yellow dwarf. The sergeant's lips curled in a snarl as the dwarf held the sergeant's coin pouch extended in his right hand towards the sergeant.

"You dropped this, I thought it only prudent that I should return it before someone of a less honorable nature pilfered it from you permanently." The dwarf spoke.

The sergeant ripped the pouch from the hand of the dwarf and quickly began to reattach it to his belt. The sergeant watched the dwarf turn and head in towards the gate before turning around to speak with the hooded man again.

Another individual walked up behind the man, this one was human, usually a welcome sight though not in this case as the man wore his telltale red robe as a badge of honor declaring for all who laid eyes on his that he was a man of Thay.
The sergeant motioned for the guards to block the Thayan's path as he continued to speak with the large man. 

"What bizness do ya be havin' wif me town?" The sergeant slurred.

"Me want in!" The man pointed at the town.

"I find this impediment to my progress most disheartening, I would have thought the mere notion of you people being enslaved would have brought out the manners in you dirt farmers. I can see by your reactions however that it's going to take a lifetime of servitude to break you of this nasty habit." The Thayan spoke to the two guards that now blocked his progress. 

"I ain't going be lettin' ya in me town laddie." The sergeant spoke to the large man who stepped up to peer straight down at the sergeant, his chest bumping into the sergeant's nose with every forced breath the man took.

The soldiers, seeing this intimidating action, broke off from impeding the Thayan's passage and surrounded the large man.

The sergeant heard an arcane word come from behind him and as he turned to see from where it came from, he caught the motions of his two soldiers as they plummeted to the ground in a deep sleep.  He finished turning and stared into the eyes of the yellow dwarf again. 

"You dropped this again." The dwarf said as he held out the sergeant's coin purse again. 
Bewildered and confused the sergeant took the purse and looked back at his soldiers splayed upon the ground, then watched as the hulking man strode diligently past him and towards the gate.  The sergeant raised his hand in protest, but was cut off by the yellow dwarf. 

"Oh he's with me, I'd take care of your men though, they look awful." Spoke the dwarf.

"You'll be'a lookin' out for him then?" The sergeant asked as he pointed at the quickly disappearing hulk. 

"No need, he's so big you can't miss him." The dwarf smiled as he fell into line behind the orog and the Thayan wizard, who smiled briefly at the chaos he had wrought.

"Why did you try to take his pouch twice? Surely even though you are small in stature, a brain of sufficient size resides between your inferior ears, there you would be able to ascertain that a man of experienced years would not fall for such an amateurish move." The Thayan inquired of the yellow dwarf.

"I wanted it, I don't have one of those. His breeches looked nice too, maybe I'll get me a pair 'fore we leave this place."


----------



## spacehulkster (Aug 30, 2006)

*Melvaunt*

The four men made their way into the town proper where the faint scent of dust permeated the air. Pfröte's miner's nose picked up the odor of precious ore, iron mostly with a few gems mixed in as well.

"This town seems to be doing well for itself considering all the problems their mine claims to have." Pfröte the azer commented, his brightly colored hair slowly turned dull in the dusty air.

"Why's the air so thick in this backhole town, haven't you northerners heard of bathing? It's a concept we Thayans developed over time as we learned that stink and dingy are acquired frailties." Kara-tor spoke to both dwarves in general, having seen the large orog in action he was keen to not turn that man's attentions towards himself.

"It's the mines, they pull out the ore in a big lump of rock and then put it in big tumblers to flake off the dirt and bring more of the ore out." Pfröte answered

"Absolutely filthy business, I shall not abide by these standards. You three may inquire without me, I shall retire to the finest inn, or whatever passes as one in this dirthole." and with that the red robed wizard ducked down a side street and disappeared amongst the throngs of busy townsfolk.

"How should we go about locating our potential employer?" Rudgar asks.

"Me thirsty!" The orog blurted out as the smell of stale ale and burnt flatbread wafted into his massive nostrils

"This looks like as good place as any." Pfröte announced as the trio looks up at the sign above the building's entrance.

RUSTY COOTER'S 

Rudgar shrugs his shoulders and the three men walk into the tavern.

The tavern is separated by a thin aisle that separates about a dozen long tables on the right of the aisle, with the long bar which covers nearly the entire left wall. The orog ambles up to the fullest table and plops his seat in the only empty chair on the near side of the table, immediately causing the man on his right to spill his tankard, while the man on his left has his elbow jerked into his mouth along with the leg of veal his was munching on. 

"Hey watch it pal, don't make me make you move!" The patron who spilled his tankard yells at Qwergain, as he stands up and wipes the spilled ale from his breeches.

Qwergain, who had sat hunched down in his seat, sits erect and turns his head slowly to his right, even sitting Qwergain head is still taller than the standing man. Realizing the uselessness any confrontation with this giant of a man would be, the patron quietly excuses himself and leaves for another table. Rudgar seizes this opportunity and takes the vacant seat next to Qwergain.

Pfröte scans the tables, and notes that most of this assemblage is from the lower class, with a few exceptions which were probably supervisors to the majority of patrons.


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 5, 2006)

*Time to find a job.*

While the three drink the afternoon away, Kara-tor has found a marginally decent inn, for Melvaunt, and prepares to identify a few of the items he has.  The afternoon passes by and satisfied with his assessments of the items in question, he wanders back to look for his companions.  It doesn’t take long to find them, still at the inn where he left them, drinking!

“Looks like it’s up to me to find some employment!” the Thayan blurts with disgust.

He gets directions, to the Bruil family business office, from the first reasonably clean passerby he sees and heads off at a brisk pace.  Upon reaching the merchant family offices, he surveys the neighborhood taking particular note of hiding spots, back windows and guards.  Satisfied with his findings, he proceeds to the office and is escorted to a clerk.

“Uhm, how can I help you wizard?” the clerk nervously asks.  His office is cluttered with scrolls of paper and files.

Kara-tor picks up on the clerks uneasiness and puts it to his advantage.  “I’m here to investigate the problem your company is having with the mines.  Please advise your superior that Kara-tor of Thay is here.”

The clerk fidgets, “Uhm, I can help you with that.  I’m Mr. Bruil’s mining secretary.  I handle all the hirings, pay outs and keep tabs on the mines.”

“Surely you jest!  Just look at this office.  You can barely move without stepping on parchment.  Now really escort me to Mr. Bruil, my companions and I would like to get this matter settled and move on.”  Kara-tor’s manner is condescending and arrogant, but it keeps the clerk on edge.  Just where Kara-tor wants him.

“I’m sorry sir, Mr. Bruil is quite busy with other matters right now and away from the office.  I assure you, I can arrange the contract.  You say you came with companions?” the clerk is quite nervous and his hands shake as he grabbs his quill and looks for some clean parchment.

“If I must settle for you then, yes, there are six of us total.  We understand the arrangement is for 500 gold.  Since we are very capable of handling this matter of clearing mines for you, we request a larger payment upon completion.  How would you like proof to be shown?”  Kara-tor’s played on the clerk’s fears.

“J-Just how much more were you thinking?”

“500 gold a piece should do.”

The clerk fumbled with the math in his head, “b..but that’s 3000 gold!  I don’t think Mr. Bruil would approve of that.  In fact, I know he wouldn’t.  How about 1000 total?”

Kara’s eyes burned with anger, “You impudent little scribe.  Do you know who I am?  My services are in high demand and worth much more than that.”

The clerk shrank behind his desk, “Obviously you’re a Red Wizard, and forgive sir, but we don’t know what we are facing there, as other adventurers we’ve hired have not returned and no information is forthcoming.  I could go as high as 1800 gold total and you could make arrangements with the foreman once your company arrives there.”  He nervously watches the wizard’s eyes and hand gestures for the telltale signs of magic forthcoming.

“It will do for now.  I shall consult with my hirelings.  I will be back tomorrow for contract, directions and letter of introduction to this foreman.  This office is a huge fire hazard.  I should take care if I were you.”  

The threatening remark does not go unnoticed.  The mannerisms of the Red Wizards are known through-out Faerun.  The clerk let out a heavy sigh as the wizard left, bringing a wry smile to Kara-tor as he walked away.


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 27, 2006)

“What could possibly be taking them so long?” Annalia complained.  She was cold and irritated.  “They were just supposed to find out if we could get inside.  Not spend the night!  The morning is almost gone and we can figure they are too.”

Zafnir’s response was hardly sympathetic, “You really expected us to be able to get in a human town?”  He sat gnawing on jerky, watching her pace.  “Let’s give them till sundown.  Then we leave.”  The afternoon was going to be long.

Kara-tor roused the Orog and dwarves from their slumber, “Wake up, you half-witted cretin’s.  We’ve got work to do.  I’m heading over to that office and picking up the papers I asked for.  When I get back, I expect you three to be ready to follow me.  Am I understood?”

The three nodded groggily, not really paying attention to his tone.  They had drunk way too much last night.

By the time Kara-tor got back to them, they were still in their room getting dressed.  

Kara was furious, “I left an hour ago and you’re just now getting dressed!  You should have been downstairs eating.  The morning is gone and we’ve got over a 40 mile trek to make.  Next thing you know I’ll be hearing how hungry you all are.  Let’s move it!”  Kara was day dreaming of Annalia whipping these three oafs’ out of bed.

Pfröte finally perked up by the time they made it to the city gate.  He spotted the sergeant of the guard that had given them passage yesterday and dropped his purse twice.  “Good day sergeant.”  Pfröte put a smile on and waved.  The sergeant’s hand quickly went for his belt purse and nodded in relief back at the Azer.

After finding the Dambrathans and filling them in, the group decides to stay hidden until dusk and travel at night.


----------



## spacehulkster (Oct 19, 2006)

*Big Battle update!*

It took 4 days, traveling by night, to reach Phlan.  They passed by the campfires of other travelers, keeping to themselves.  One in a while an offer to warm themselves by the fire was issued, but they kept their faces cloaked and graciously declined, saying they were in a bit of a hurry.  The group camped by day, well off of the road.  Far enough away to be noticed but not intruded upon.

Phlan was not a big city, by any regards.  It also bore the scares of a recent attack.  Charred walls, a few burned buildings and the main castle lay in ruins.  Only the castle’s three towers remained in tack.  The group decides to risk all of them entering the town in daylight.  Although the town guard was well prepared, the odd mixture of races in the group and the fact that the Red Wizard spoke to them about the mining contract, aloud them passage into the town.  

They found out that Phlan had been attacked a few months ago, during the winter, by a horde of Hobgoblins with gobloid and Ogre allies.  Fortunately for the town, the gobloid attack faltered after they ransacked the castle and food stores.  The town had work crews busily rebuilding the town walls.

The group slept comfortably that night.  They got directions to the Bruil mining camp and that if they hurried, they could catch up with the supply wagons that left yesterday.
The party continued their journey to the Bruils mining camp, staying within sight of the main road but cutting through the woods mostly.

Kara-tor complained several times as the thicket clung to his robes and an occasional limb flew back to smack against him.

"Why don't we simply use the road?  A Thayan wizard shouldn't have to subject himself to such mundane methods of travel" intoned Kara-tor.

"I would prefer not to draw attention or be forced to receive a welcoming host of mounted soldiers on patrol" replied Zafnir.  He signed his disgust at having to explain the obvious to his half-drow companion, Annalia.

Annalia replied with a sly grin as Rudgar the dwarf bent back another limb and let it fly unerringly at the face of the wizard as he trooped past.  Kara-tor raised his hand just to keep the branch from smacking him square in the face and leveled an icy glare at the small dwarf's back.  Qwergain and Pfröte seemed not to care one way or another.
In truth, Zafnir could have picked a much easier path through the wilderness, but he was silently enjoying the party's struggle.  

He was roused from his contemplation by the sounds of yelling men not far ahead.  The others heard as well and began readying their weapons.
Upon closing the distance, the group saw several caravan wagons encircled around a fire.  Guards were yelling out commands and pointing off in the distance where mounted goblins could be seen.  Their riding wolves howled in eager anticipation of the upcoming raid.

"I sense an opportunity", the words spoke aloud by the Thayan, while Zafnir and Annalia signed a similar sentiment to each other.

"Let's skulk along the wood line while this plays out a bit.  We can join the fray once both parties have weakened themselves a bit."  Zafnir spoke these words aloud, irritated that he couldn't just make the few simple signs that would convey the same idea to the group.

Rudgar and Pfröte didn't even notice the conversation and they fanned out of the woods to approach the caravan from the opposite side of the raiding the party.  Rudgar was whistling something.  

Pfröte called out loudly to the caravan, "Hey, watch out behind ya... there's some wicked critters on wolves about."

As if that was his cue, Rudgar launched a spear into the caravan, skewering one of the guards.  Rudgar charged towards the caravan as well.

"Oh bloody hell!" spat the wizard.  Kara-tor's hands flew up and quickly began moving in rhythm to cast a spell of sleepness over several of the guards.

Annalia pulled out her scourge and shoved Qwergain in front of her as she circled to South of the wagons, remaining partially obscured by the edge of the wood.  

"You charge ahead without my consent and you'll have much worse to deal with than some measly hobgoblins."  

Qwergain merely shrugged and plodded ahead of the priestess.  Her threats were very amusing to the Orog.  She was only half drow, maybe her offspring would be part Orog as well.  Then again, he might be mistaken.  Torture may not be a part of drow mating rituals like it is for Orogs.

The first few moments of the battle flew by in a blur as the caravan guards fought off the hobgoblin raiders on one side and launched a volley of arrows at the newcomers to the West.  Several guards fell into a deep slumber as the party quickly scrambled over the barricades to fight with blades and axes.  Annalia released Qwergain into the fray as well and nodded appreciatively as he cleaved opponent after opponent in twain.  She summoned an undead skeleton to rise within the circle and add to the carnage.

Most of the caravan guards dropped quickly from the dual assault, but the hobgoblin raiding party was barely touched.  Now that it was in full view, it was apparent that this was a rather large raiding party.  

The wolves circled the caravan to the north, sending arrows over the wagons and grazing a few of the party.  Zafnir sent his own energy out to the land beneath the wolves and numerous vines sprung forth from the earth to entangle the wolves.  Several hobgoblins flew from the saddle as their wolves came to an abrupt stop amongst the twisting vines.
Not all of the raiders were caught in the spell, though, and several bore their mounts down upon the party members who were outside the caravan circle.  Rudgar was set upon by two of the creatures, while Pfröte and Annalia were ambushed by several more that managed to turn their mounts aside at the right moment.  Having just finished off the caravan guards there, they were quickly put on the defensive as the wolves and hobgoblins pressed the assault.  

Qwergain finished off one wolf that had slipped into the caravan circle but then found himself entangled by the same roots that held the wolves.  Kara-tor and Zafnir pulled back to the fire pit and began picking off entangled wolves from there.  Zafnir with his bow and Kara-tor with his spells.

Pfröte damaged several of the raiders but went down under the brutal assault of the wolves.  Annalia herself was severely wounded.  On the opposite side of the camp, Rudgar looked to be in equally bad shape.

Zafnir dropped his bow and rushed toward Annalia.  He didn't care much for the priestess, but he didn't want to have to answer to her family if she died so early in their journey.  After exhausting his spells for the day, Kara-tor gripped his staff tightly and moved to assist Rudgar in his battle.  

Qwergain finally broke free of the entangling vines and charged at the raiders with a thunderous roar.  The wolves stopped tearing at the downed Azer and leapt at the Orog, who brought his great sword down into the skull of the first wolf.  The second wolf seized onto his arm and beginning viciously jerking its head side to side, ripping flesh and tendons in the process.  One hobgoblin jumped from his now dead wolf and ran off into the woods.
Nearby, Annalia managed to call upon divine healing as Zafnir distracted the raider and his wolf.  Once healed, she moved opposite Zafnir and worked her scourge furiously on the wolf's flank.  Not liking the turn of events, the hobgoblin rider kicked his mount into a retreat.  This move cost him his life as his mount bolted out from underneath him and made it safely into the woods.  Several of the other raiders managed to pull themselves from the tangling vines as well and quickly decided to leave the cursed clearing.

While this was occurring, Rudgar and Kara-tor fought desperately for their lives against two injured raiders.  Kara-tor worked his staff better than his training should have allowed and Zafnir's spider wrapped them in sticky webs that interrupted their assault.  Rudgar took advantage of the reprieve and quickly quaffed a flask of healing that had been hanging on his belt.  With renewed vigor, he closed the distance again and chopped the legs out from under the first wolf.  The hobgoblin tumbled from the dead creatures back and was bashed repeatedly by the wizard who was still showing impressive skill with his staff.  The remaining raider tried to bolt and was cut down by the small dwarf.  With the immediate threat gone, Kara-tor slumped to the ground in exhaustion, his arms aching from the continual swings of his heavy staff.

Zafnir rushed over to the downed Azer and channelled in just enough healing power to stop the flow of blood.  He surveyed the battlefield to see if any others needed healing before using his remaining spell to bring consciousness back to the Azer.  If the battle would have lasted a few moments longer, it would have been pointless.  Qwergain had finished his foe and was being attended to by the priestess.  Rudgar and Kara-tor stumbled over from the opposite side of the caravan, each showing numerous cuts and bites and a few arrows protruding from various spots.

"Ahhhh that was enough to get the blood pumpin" touted the dwarf.

The others looked at him with unveiled anger.

"Just need to pick the bits of skull off me Urgosh ‘ere and fetch me spear from the groin o' that helpless guard. Besides, looks like we're in the caravan business now."

"Nothing but blankets and supplies" said the Thayan wizard.  "Aside from that, the markings on the wagon indicate they are owned by the Bruil's trading company."

"Qwergain smash stupid wagons" roared the Orog.  Evidently he didn't much like blankets and foodstuff.

"Well we need to cover up our transgression in any case,” Zafnir explained.  “We can deliver the goods to the mining camp as heroes and tell the tale of how we came across the unfortunate caravan just as the raiders were picking through the remains.  We should be sure to use the hobgoblins weapons on the corpses to further remove ourselves from implication.  Afterwards, we can bury or burn the bodies in a 'proper' funeral.  Skip the readings of the rites, obviously, but just make it look proper."

Kara-tor arched his eyebrow. "I doubt that will work.  Such sloppy cover-ups would never fool anyone in Thay."

"Yes, but this is not Thay and it is not the Underdark.  Hopefully the surfacers of this region are naive to the ways of treachery."  Inside, Zafnir was reminiscing of home and the ambushes he had been a part of with his brothers and father.  

"And perhaps the arctic dwarves are naive to the ways of torture, Rudgar.  If you imperil us again like that, you will suddenly become enlightened" the priestess stated matter of factly.

"It's good to keep your bitch on a leash" bellowed the dwarf as he pulled his riding dog closer.  His double meaning was not lost on his dark-skinned companions though.

"Would you two quit bickering" interrupted Kara-tor.  "We should leave this area before the raiders realize we were nearly defeated and send in reinforcements."

Pfrote sat quietly, his brief visit with mortality weighing heavily on his mind.


----------



## spacehulkster (Oct 30, 2006)

*The Hero's arrive*

They catch sight of the mining camp a day and a half later.  The camp is disorganized and in a shambles.
As they get closer, they notice the signs of battle.  A row of corpses are lined up in front of what might be a temple, a priest giving last rights, with coffins piled hastily nearby.  Miners and camp followers stop and look in awe at the strange caravan heading down what serves as the main street for the camp.  They pull up the wagons next to the temple.

“Heh priest!” yells out the wizard.  “What happened here?”

The priest looks up and slowly answers while looking down the line of wagons and their drivers, “A raid, ahh…yesterday.  Hobgoblins, lead by a bugbear.  These six poor souls were returning from foraging for game, when the goblins hit us.  Cornelius was able to quickly organize a defense before they overran us.  Where might you, ah….be from?” 

He eyes the drivers nervously.  Obviously a wizard, one flame headed dwarf, wearing a peculiar wooden breastplate, another shorter dwarf and a large dog, a wagon with two dark elves and a large hooded figure driving the last wagon.  A crowd starts to form behind the priest, dwarves and humans alike holding small weapons nervously.

“We’re here to…” Zafnir begins, but is interrupted by Kara-tor.  Zafnir is quite irritated.

“Huhuhm.  Let me handle this Zafnir.  Can’t you see these peasants are upset and unsure by your presence?”  He turns back to the priest.  “Who is this Cornelius and who is in charge here?”

“Cornelius Ironbeard, he’s in charge of the mining operation here.  He, well we all work for the Bruil’s.  He spends most of his time in the mines, but he has an office, next to the big tent down a ways,” answers the priest.  He points at the drow, and continues, “May I ask why they are here?”

The priest gets a hard glare from Annalia.  Zafnir steadies her in sign. _“Remember, their different here and we’re the outsiders”_

_“Just one fireball spell, Loviatar.  That’s all I ask,” she hisses under her breath._

Kara-tor answers, “They are none of your business priest.  Now disperse these miners before one of them gets a wagon over their carcass.  We’re here to see this Ironbeard, now bury those corpses before they stink up this slum.”  

With that, the wizard yells out and slaps the reins on the horses.  The others follow, as the crowd scatters from the oncoming wagons.  A few hundred yards up Kara-tor spots the large tent and a small wooden building next to it with a sign with the Bruil’s insignia on it.

Kara-tor jumps off his wagon and motions to Rudgar, “Rudgar, let’s meet this Ironbeard and find out where we can get rid of these wagons.”  

The two enter the office as if they own it; look down at the dwarf behind a desk.

“We’re looking for the foreman, an Ironbeard fellow, we’re from the home office,” Kara-tor bellows out.

The dwarf looks up, “I’m Penbeard, his scribe.  Cornelius is making a routine checkup down in the mines right now.  He should be back within two hours.  Can I help you?”  He offers his hand to both, but only Rudgar shakes his hand.

Looking down at the dwarf’s offered hand in disgust, Kara-tor responds, “We should talk with him as soon as he returns.  We have a few wagon loads of supplies from the company.  Have your people come take them away for us.  Is there any place where we can freshen up, eat and a place to bed for our stay?”

“Aye, there is.  We have a spare storage shed that we hardly use and usually clean out for Lord Bruil’s supervisors.  I’ll send a crew over to clean it out,” the clerk answers.


----------



## spacehulkster (Nov 21, 2006)

“Make them stop starring at us!” Annalia cried out to Zafnir, who promptly held up his hands and shrugged.  The miners watched the party, in particular the Crinti woman and drow, as they ate.

“Settle down lass.  They ain’t ever seen drow above ground ‘afor.  They’s fascinated with ya.  Maybe you can attract some converts or make some money doing tricks with yer whip?” Rudgar laughed at his own comment.

“I don’t know why I put up with you.  You’re impudent, sleazy and… and short!” she retorted to the dwarf.

“Aye, and don’t forget cuddly!” Pfröte chimed in.

“Umph!” she turned a disgusting glare at the azer, who smiled and winked.

“Easy azer,” warned Zafnir, “her temper could get a few miners killed.  Then we would be out of a job.”

The tensions were high the rest of the afternoon.  Miners and camp followers lingered around the party, making them feel uneasy.  Every once in a while Kara-tor would play tricks on them, with his magic, just to keep them on their toes.  Pfröte and Rudgar got inquisitive and took a sight seeing trip throughout the camp.
Zafnir and Qwergain paid little heed to the camp inhabitants and Zafnir’s pet spider kept most onlookers away.

About an hour from dusk, a rustic looking dwarf, with a red-graying beard, covered in dust, came up to the few party members that were present, “You all must be the sweepers, here to get rid of what’s been killing my miners?  Gather yourselves and I’ll meet with you in one hour at the office.”

Later at the mining office…..

The party files into Cornelius’s office, who eyes them suspiciously.  Two dwarf’s guard the doorway.

“Well, I’ve seen the letter from Mr. Bruil’s office,” he looks each member up and down, “which one of you got the recommendation?”  His eyes transfix upon the dwarf and the red wizard.

Kara-tor steps forward, “I was able to procure the arrangement.  I am Kara-tor of Th..”

“Yeah, yeah I know wheres you are from,” the foreman interrupts.  “I figured it had to be one of you two,” he says pointing at Kara-tor and Rudgar.  “Me name is Cornelius Ironbeard, I run this outfit for the Bruils.  It’s not easy and there’s a plenty to do.  I can’t be bothered with clearing out a mine shaft and make the shipment quota.  So that’s why you’re here.  We’ve lost 4 miners and another 2 are injured, plus we got hobgoblins raiding us sporadically.  We’ll show you in the morning, to the area in question.  Get a good nights sleep, I’ll roust ya’s in the morning.  And just so we’re clear, I’m not to happy to see a couple of drow and an orog here.  But I’m willing to give you’s a break.  I’ll be keeping an eye on you’s though.”

Zafnir could sense Annalia restraining herself.  She had moved forward to speak, but stopped and bit her lip.

Qwergain was unmoved by the dwarfs comments.  Threats didn’t faze him.  “Qwergain find lost miners, then stop raids and help dwarf with quota.”

Cornelius eyed him meticulously, “That’s ok, you ugly dark orc, just keep out of me way.  You do your job, I’ll do mine.”

Qwergain nodded in agreement, but muttered something under his breath.  The group left the room and headed to their allocated quarters.

“Penbeard!” yelled Cornelius, “Post a guard on our guest.”  Penbeard nodded, and then turned to leave.
“Uhh Penbeard, better make that two!”


----------



## pogre (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy Cow! An update and an invitation from SpaceHulkster all in the same day!

That calls for a BUMP!


----------



## spacehulkster (Dec 18, 2006)

“We should head down into the caves as soon as we are rested.” Kara-tor neatly laid out his sleeping mat, knocked some lose pebbles from the stone bunk and laid down with a typical disgusted look. “If the strange barking reported by the miners is indeed kobolds, then this should be a long irritating day ahead of us. Their barking is bad enough when they are alive and their death rattles are enough to drive a paladin to drink.” 

“Don’t forget about the smell of burnt fur.” added Pfröte, quite amused with himself.

The others just nodded their agreement and set up their bunks as well. Pfröte and Rudgar both laid flat on the stone bunks using only their packs to provide a pillow of sorts.

The group awoke 8 hours later and found a dwarven miner capable of directing them to the location of interest. Not long after searching the area, they located an offshoot tunnel that didn’t seem to bear the same care in construction as the dwarven tunnels. 

Sensing that this was a logical place to search, half the group headed down the tunnel. Annalia and Pfröte remained outside the tunnel to keep an eye on the area. Zafnir’s pet spider paralleled them down the tunnel, clinging to the ceiling above.

Gutteral sounds with an occasional outburst of barking came from a side tunnel up ahead. Kara-tor and Zafnir peered into the room to find a group of kobolds playing dice bones up against the back wall. They strode in confidently and Kara-tor addressed the pitiful creatures. 

“BOW BEFORE THE MIGHTY RED WIZARD, KARA-TOR!” spat the wizard with his hand outstretched, finger pointing toward the floor. The drow walked in next to him, slender fingers tapping gently on his sword hilt.

Sensing the confidence behind the wizards voice and visibly awed by the strange pair, the kobolds jaws dropped. Several of them followed this by promptly prostrating themselves on the ground as they snapped out of their shock.

Rudgar entered the room next whistling some tune and launched his spear into the chest of a kobold. The other kobolds all squeaked and grabbed for their weapons while the party hastily pulled out their weapons. Qwergain barreled into the room next and smashed another kobold before it could get it’s weapons to bear. The fight lasted only a few moments as the kobolds were all cut down. 

“I do believe that little dwarf has a touch of Lolth herself in him” Zafnir said outloud, looking over at the wizard.

“Well, why else would he be traveling with a motley group such as ours? It does make it difficult to ask them any questions when they are all dead though.”

"Though he shares her chaotic nature, I fear he lacks her more subtle sophistication" followed the drow. "Perhaps she has sent him to our side to mock me. Ahhhhhh, regardless, we shall need to be on our toes with this one around."

Rudgar finished whatever it was he was whistling and then seemed to notice the other three looking at him. "Aye?"

There was nothing of interest on the kobolds in this area, but there were now two paths leading onward from here. One led out from the “sentry” room and another continued along the original path. 

Zafnir directed his spider to web off the original path, so they could continue without fear of getting flanked from behind. 

“Qwergain no like spider webs across path. Qwergain get stuck.”

“Yes Qwergain, just don’t go down that path unless we have cleared it and you won’t get stuck this time. That way you only need to worry about bashing things in front of us.” With that, Zafnir patted the large orog on the shoulder and pointed down the side path. “You can bash anything ahead of us there.”

The side path led out into a large common area with 8 kobolds and 4 goblins seated around three large tables. Piles of refuse sat in the corner, adding an unpleasant odor to the air. 
Making a clicking noise to signal his spider, Zafnir charged ahead and sliced across the ribcage of a seated kobold. It slumped to the floor with a half-eaten rodent leg still clutched in its hand. 

The spider dropped down from the ceiling and shot a web out to engulf a nearby goblin. Rudgar moved into the North end of the room to engage some kobolds there and Qwergain focused on the closest target, a kobold standing out near the opening. Behind the Orog, Kara-tor leveled and fired a crossbow at a goblin not far from Zafnir.

The goblins and kobolds each dropped their food and grabbed a nearby weapon. Several of them began flipping over tables, while the other half surged forward to surround the intruders. One attempted to get past Qwergain and assault the wizard, but the mighty orog’s weapon snapped back in time to crush it’s skull before he got there.

The drow and his spider worked as a team to dispatch several of the goblins and kobolds there while the wizard flung a spell to daze several hiding behind a table. The orog and arctic dwarf also brought down several more, each of their hits snapping deep into bone and tendon. 

One of the tables erupted in flame as a lit oil flask hit it. Kara-tor then switched back to his crossbow and fired a shot into the burning body of a goblin that had managed to survive the flames.

Two kobolds fled the battle and each went out a different exit, undoubtedly to warn others of the arrival. The reinforcements did not arrive in time to save the remaining kobolds, though, and they quickly fell under the onslaught.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jan 12, 2007)

“We best prepare quickly. Reinforcements will probably be here soon” spoke Zafnir.

“Indeed, the drow is correct. Rudgar, take those two torches from the sconces and stand between those two entrances.” Kara-tor then pulled two more flasks from his pack and smashed one in front of each entrance.

“And I thought the Azer would be the one burnin up all the fur today,” huffed Rudgar. “I got’s just the whistle for..”

“NO! No whistling this time dwarf.” interrupted the wizard. “Just stand there and wait quietly for them to enter before you drop the torches. Qwergain, you’ll know what to do when.”

“Qwergain SMASH!” bellowed the Orog, leaving no room for argument. Despite his outwardly ignorant persona, Zafnir suspected the brute was much more intelligent than he let on. 

It didn’t take much longer for the reinforcements to arrive, their yipping sounds warning the party to their imminent arrival. Roughly 10 kobolds burst through the entrance and then were immediately immersed in flame as Rudgar dropped the torch on queue. Rudgar then pulled out his urgosh and bashed away at those that had not fallen to the flame. Kara-tor and Zafnir fired bolts and arrows past the flaming area, picking off the kobolds that had not made it into the room yet. 

Qwergain heard more noises coming from another side passage and ran over to guard that area. Eight more goblins and an orc tried to enter the cavern from this passage and they were once again met with flaming oil. Rudgar continued battling the remaining kobolds from the Northern passage, while the rest of the group turned their attention to this new threat. 
Sensing that Lolth was pleased with the bloodshed he was causing, Zafnir sent several more goblins to their death. He focused mostly on those still in pain from their burns. The wizard hurled several invisible waves of force into the goblins, wounding several and also throwing them into others. Saving some of his power for later, he raised his crossbow once again and continued to rain crossbow bolts into the congested passageway. 

Qwergain, swatted several more goblins aside and then charged at the orc leader in a ferocious rage. The orc raised his sword to deflect the downward chop of the orog’s sword, but he underestimated the strength of the blow. Both blades sank into its skull and the orc slammed down hard to its knees and then fell lifelessly to the floor.

The will of the goblins vanished along with the death of their leader and they bolted away from the melee. The group showed no sympathy though and every last one of them was cut down before they made it to freedom. The battle was won, but the group had suffered some injuries as a result. Zafnir received a nasty cut along one forearm and Qwergain was stabbed several times by rusty, goblin spear points. Rudgar quaffed a healing potion and Zafnir called upon the powers of the wild to close the wounds on himself and then on Qwergain.


----------

